# What's with all the sales pitches in this forum?



## Masbro (Nov 11, 2013)

Are there no moderators? This guy JoikeNogDog is spammer. Why isn't he banned?

Posting in forums can be an effective way to get new business. In fact, I encourage my HVAC clients to go into local DIY forums and online communities to offer advice to consumers. There are groups in Facebook, Google Plus and Linked in they can tap into as well. This way, they establish themselves as a local HVAC authority and it becomes a great way to generate new leads.

*HOWEVER: YOU MUST RESPECT THE FORUM.*

Going into a forum, especially as a newbie, and blasting away your product, service, or in the case of JoikeNogDog, your lame affiliate ads, is disrespectful to the community and it turns away HVAC contractors who are looking for a place to become better tradesmen and to find help to build their business.

If you’ve got something to sell, fine. Put it in your signature like I do, but your posts in the forum should be helpful to the community. Offer advice, give help where you can, but posting just to sell your junk is not cool.


----------



## Acomfort (Dec 5, 2013)

agreed, other forums will boot you if you try and sell anything in your post or show links in your posts that remotely lead to anything for sale.


----------

